# Buds,buds,buds....



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 8, 2009)

Here are some pics of what's goin on in my flower room atm ....


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 8, 2009)

Just a few more ....


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice lookin buds my man!  What strain?


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 8, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Nice lookin buds my man!  What strain?



there are a few .... Purple Kush , Master Kush , White Rhino , & Lemon Haze...

Thanx


----------



## JimmyPot (Dec 9, 2009)

That one plant where you can see the light hood its under is insane!


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 26, 2009)

here are a few more of the White Rhino & Lemon Haze just before harvest....


EZ&SAFE


----------



## 420benny (Dec 26, 2009)

Very festive! Looks like the ice covered trees we have here right now. Nice job!


----------

